# Crockery etc. needed



## ned mclean (Jun 29, 2002)

Hello.

I'm not sure whether this is a UK or US based forum, but I'll give it a go any way.
Our cater-hire business is trying to get hold of more crockery. We currently have crockery in the Minster Gold pattern made by Churchill. This is no longer made and we are searching for people who are changing their pattern and getting selling some Minster Gold.
If no one knows of any one selling any, do they know of a good source/web site likely to help out?
Any help would be greatly appreciated,

Ned McLean.


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

Welcome, Ned! The board itself and many of us members are in the States, but there are also members in England, Italy, Greece, South Africa, Germany, Australia -- so someone is sure to be able to help you!

I suppose you could check on e-Bay. But someone else will have to tell you how; I've never been there.

I've bought from a company based in North Carolina, Replacements, Ltd.. They say they have access to 165,000 patterns of silver and flatware, crystal, and dishes (crockery). You might get in touch with them to check if they have what you need, and if they can ship overseas. A warning, though: their prices are quite high.

You might want to post your question on the "Caterers" board here; maybe someone in the business knows someone who might have your pattern.

I hope this helps. Please do stick around and check out the forums here. And feel free to jump in with your thoughts and opinions! Best of luck.


----------



## britcook (Oct 28, 2001)

Hi Ned, you might want to try these UK based services, they might reach as far as Hull and Beverly!

www.chinadetectives.freeserve.co.uk/index.htm
www.blueandwhite.com
www.tablewhere.co.uk


----------

